# Two Gallants



## mbgeorge (Feb 1, 2010)

Just curious to see how many people are familiar with the two gallants, i've introduced them to a lot of people who now love them, but have never met anyone that listens to them religiously like me


----------



## uppercunt (Feb 1, 2010)

I've listened to them for a few years. they're one of the best bands around. I wouldn't say I listen to the religiously but I did listen to them everyday for about the first year I heard of them. I saw them in Denton, tx a couple years ago.


----------



## mbgeorge (Feb 2, 2010)

i don't have a link i would just look em up on youtube or download something


----------



## wartomods (Feb 2, 2010)

i like them pretty much.
I posted a guitar cover of mine some days ago 
Me and my guitar - Squat the Planet Forums


----------



## mbgeorge (Apr 26, 2010)

mbgeorge said:


> i don't have a link i would just look em up on youtube or download something



not sure why i said that?? just looking at old posts ... suppose i could post a video or two


----------



## brobro! (Apr 26, 2010)

a friend of mine showed me them about a year ago. they got some good shit


----------



## AshMash (Jun 11, 2010)

Shit. What a trip down memory lane.
I found out about these guys in high school and listened to them intensely for a while. I'm glad to hear that other people know who they are.

Steady Rollin' and Las Cruces Jail are two of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 11, 2010)

ahhhhh they're gods!


----------



## Swiper (Dec 28, 2010)

i used to listen to them all the time when i was in high school, didnt listen to them for awhile and now im getting back into them cause their songs are really fun to play on washboard. 

if you like them you should also look up langhorne slim and las gatos negros


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Dec 31, 2010)

ttwo galants= my favorite band... makes me happy dancy and if you ever meet me you WILL be able to tell im a big fan. i dunno guess im just so impressed with the lyrical genius and picking patterns which are insane by the way. no favorite songs for they are all beautiful and can make me smile. i play crow jane alot casue its so dam blues-y and steady rollin, fail hard, waves of grain, long summer, despite....all so addictive to the stringin fingers ;]


----------



## Nelco (Dec 31, 2010)

Thats pretty good.


----------



## ridegnu (Dec 31, 2010)

Woke up listening to them this morning, amen!


----------

